# Extensor tendon tenosynovectomy



## vinod

The code for the tenosynovectomy of the flexor tendon is 26145. What would be the appropriate code for tenosynovectomy of the extensor tendon?


----------



## myadav

Hi vinod

The code for the  Extensor tendon tenosynovectomy would be 25118 or 25119 for wrist and 28088 for extensor tendon foot.

Hope this help you.
MYadav, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel

I'm referring the the hand/finger per your initial code of 26145 which is specific to the flexor tendon.  Look at 26130 or 26140.

Julie, CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan

Hi,
I agree on 25119 only-


----------



## mbort

I disagree with the 25119 as there is no mention of bony resection in the original post.

I would lean to the 25118 for the wrist, 26130/26140 for the carpalmetacarpal or fingers.


----------

